# Borderlands clubhouse



## Black Haru (Feb 9, 2011)

As the title states, this is all about borderlands. maybe a year and some late, but oh well.

mostly, I am kinda lonely playing by myself (well occasionally with Highway), so here we are.


My aim is to make this a gathering place for those who still play this title, specifically for players looking to farm (crawmerax= win), those looking for help with the game/ power-leveling, and those looking for a specific weapon (legendaries, pearls, etc).


what I DON'T want to see here is those looking to mod the game (willow tree weapon mods etc). if that's your thing, that's cool, but keep it to yourself.


I am personally looking for farming buddies to fight crawmerax. I want the pearls, and I just can't get them to drop. I do solo him a lot, so if there is a legendary you are looking for (other than pearls) I probably have it, and can most definitely get it if you'd like.

I don't plan on making a formal members list, however I am willing to keep up a sort of classifieds type deal for those looking for specific guns (here in the first post) remember, NO MODDED GUNS!!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a pirated version but i could connect to you if you had the software that lets me play online. I would love to start a new char or something with you i used to play it on console and atm i haven't got a high lvl char because i've completed it twice on xbox and thought i'd download it and play a bit. If you need someone i can lvl up quickly to help you.


----------

